# Carolina In The Pines - video tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Michael Martin Murphey's great acoustic tune - here is a quick look at how i play the elements of this tune..... thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awFMqlO7CUc


----------

